# Cherry, how much is to much?



## Tiburon (Aug 20, 2019)

Got some Cherry to do maple ribs with but Son tells me cherry can ruin your meat, to strong? Anyway I figure if it's recomended it is god to go, then I thought, but how much do you use, load the smoke box light or heavy or some where inbetween?
How someone understands my rattling and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## kruizer (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't think cherry is a real strong wood. I use it for chicken and ribs and it sort of reminds me of cherry pie on the finished food.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 20, 2019)

T, IMHO cherry is one of the softer smokes, I use cherry on ribs a lot.


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 20, 2019)

Cherry is a mild smoke compared to oak or hickory... It's an excellent wood for pork, chicken, turkey, etc...


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 20, 2019)

It can put some dark color on the meat pretty fast if you use alot of it . I mix it with other wood most of the time .


----------



## Tiburon (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you for the quick answers. I'll go ahead with my smoke and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## JWFokker (Aug 20, 2019)

I've never heard of too much cherry. It fits right in with apple and maple.


----------



## bgaviator (Sep 15, 2019)

50/50 hickory and cherry is my go to for just about everything now....pork shoulder and ribs.  I like smoking fresh bratwurst over cherry wood.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 15, 2019)

bgaviator said:


> I like smoking fresh bratwurst over cherry wood.


Fruit wood with fresh brats is awesome .


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2019)

The cherry you use depends if it is pure cherry or mixed in pellet form...  
I've tried  pure cherry chunks and thought it ruined the meat...  
Maybe a 10-20% mix would be good...
Todd's Pittmaster's Choice is a mix and it is awesome....
Pitmaster's Choice - Cherry, Hickory, & Maple Blend

....


----------



## motolife313 (Sep 15, 2019)

I start my fire with only wood and start it after the meat is on the grates. Always comes out good with just about any wood including cherry. I use cherry a lot and it’s good stuff. I speed dried this cherry is about 4 - 6 months. I got one piece left. Sold most of it and used some of it. Cherry is my very most common wood I sell, i even use walnut and have used it on fish and steaks and comes out great  
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
to really answer your question I don’t think you will have any problem with using 100 percent cherry since 100 percent walnut works for me and lot of guys say it’s bitter. Not for my and the folks eating my bbq


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 16, 2019)

Wild black cherry is great. Not overpowering to me. I cut my own and let it season for several more months than my other woods like Hickory, Pecan and Oak.


----------



## ofelles (Sep 16, 2019)

I regularly use a 50/50 pecan cherry mix on butts.  Cherry darkens the bark.


----------

